# My hardest sermon ever!



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2009)

I preached twice today. This morning to a good sized crowd at SCC (about 45 in attendance, several unsaved). Then this evening at MCF (around 40, mostly a home crowd).

However this evening we had our service at the usual location, the farmers market. Just ending at the same location was the local "earth day" celebraton.

So while I was preaching from I Cor 15, on the "resurrection, our only hope", on the other side of a curtain, only 20 or 30 feet away were a couple of dozen people clearing up after a meeting.

It was an odd experience from a public speaking perspective, but it was even more strange to realise that a couple of dozen feet away the local "enviromentalist establisment" were very politly being quiet so that I could preach about the resurrection.

I must admit that it was not easy to preach in this setting. I do however pray that Gods word was clearly, and faithfuly proclaimed.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 19, 2009)

Preacher it louder, brother! HEY HIPPIES, THE HEAVENS PROCLAIM THE GLORY OF GOD!!!

 Just sayin'.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 20, 2009)

This vaguely reminds me of time I was attending a quiz bowl (academic bowl) coaches meeting several years ago. We were meeting in a Holiday Inn convention hall, and we had one of those "sound proof" (not really) curtains between our room and the next. At certain intervals during our meeting, we could hear all sorts of commotion coming from next door. It was positively distracting at times. During a break, I sneaked a peek to see who was meeting next door -- it was the local pipe-fitters union. They were not happy about something!

I would assume that your message of the glories of Christ would be much more fitting to a group on the other side of a curtain! May the word preached through His servants change unbelieving hearts!


----------



## TimV (Apr 20, 2009)

You can come preach at our Farmer's Market any time you want to, Kevin.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 20, 2009)

I appreciate that they respected your preaching by being as quiet as they were. Maybe hippies, but respectful hippies.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a hunch that many enviro friendly folks would say AMEN to what the BIble says about our care over Creation.

Wouldn't it be grand if the Lord calls more into the Kingdom, and through exposure to the GOspel like this.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 20, 2009)

Hopefully you'll have many more opportunities to preach within ear shot of those outside the church.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)

What a blessing and opportunity you were given.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 20, 2009)

(What is MCF?)


----------



## JTDyck (Apr 20, 2009)

Kevin,

Praise the Lord for a good opportunity to make the gospel widely known. One of the great comforts in preaching the gospel is the Lord's promise that His Word shall not return to Him void, but shall accomplish that which He pleases, and shall prosper in the thing whereto He has sent it (Isa 55:11).

Our synod met here in Edmonton last August and we held the meetings at a local university college. We contracted to use their atrium, a beautiful setting to have our meetings, but surrounded by a public hallway which we understood would be used from time to time by anyone who needed to pass through. A basketball camp was running in the college at the same time and one evening, as one of our ministers was preaching, the whole camp of young people came through, and just at a time when he was coming to the heart of the gospel and the need for it to be heard and understood. The Lord gave him special liberty and he took the opportunity as an open door to proclaim God's mercy to lost sinners. He kept it up until all the group had passed by, then told us that he did not like to miss an opportunity that the Lord had clearly presented to him. We will not likely find out in this life whether any good was done to any of their souls, but many of them did hear the gospel that night!

In the following days we often remembered those young people at our synod prayer meetings. We are confident that our sovereign God can and does do mighty things to make His Word powerful and effectual to the salvation of souls. 

So, too, those that heard the Word last night may be aroused by the Holy Spirit to have a holy curiosity about the matters of eternity and salvation. I am glad to hear of the opportunities the Lord gives you there in Moncton, brother.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> (What is MCF?)



Sorry, Moncton Community Fellowship.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 20, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Hopefully you'll have many more opportunities to preach within ear shot of those outside the church.



Ditto  May God bless His word -- it never returns to Him void.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 20, 2009)

Hippies - another underevangelized group, and I should do more myself b/c I used to be one, but have not had the right opportunities.


----------

